# French Aires



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just bought the French Aires book and was surprised at the restriction of no chairs outside your motorhome - are they really that strict especially in the Summer?

Thanks


----------



## ceep (Sep 28, 2009)

Phanny55 said:


> Just bought the French Aires book and was surprised at the restriction of no chairs outside your motorhome - are they really that strict especially in the Summer?
> 
> Thanks


Not that I've noticed. We've used ours and seen plenty of French motorhomers doing the same, BBQs and all. I seem to remember that the book actually says that you mustn't do it on *municipal* aires.

Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ceep said:
 

> Phanny55 said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought the French Aires book and was surprised at the restriction of no chairs outside your motorhome - are they really that strict especially in the Summer?
> ...


The aires on which you can spend the night can vary enormously in their location.
We have used some sited opposite residential property were I wouldn't get chairs out and others on the edge of villages in the stadium were I would.

You have to be sensible and sensitive.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*french aires*

Some aires have plenty of space/grassy areas (or not many vans parked) in which case putting chairs out feels fine and seems to be the norm.

Other aires are pretty packed in so you may just be grateful to find space for your van never mind the chairs! 

As other poster said - you will soon work out what feels appropriate,

Enjoy

The Rabbits


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

I think that chairs etc outside equates to 'camping' and that's not what aires are about.

Best to judge each one on arrival, if there's room and others have them out then do as they do but aires are not campsites. :wink:


----------



## ceep (Sep 28, 2009)

neilmac said:


> I think that chairs etc outside equates to 'camping' and that's not what aires are about.
> 
> Best to judge each one on arrival, if there's room and others have them out then do as they do but aires are not campsites. :wink:


For what it's worth, on one Aire we used, the guy came round to collect the money while we were parking up. He actually suggested we moved slightly so that we'd be able to get our awning out, something we'd be avoiding doing because we thought it wasn't allowed.

Chris


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

At Honfleur a French van parked 50 cm away from me and because there was no more room his friend parked 2 metres behind him at a right angle to his van and put out his awning, they then proceed to barbeque in the space between, a French van at the other side came out to complain (arms flying in all directions) the next thing I new they were all sitting around the Barbie having a drink, great entertainment.

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Some people use their chairs to keep a large space between them and any van which arrives after them. We have seen them sitting there, glaring at the new arrival and daring them to come any closer. :roll: 

Very annoying for the last people to arrive, who find no room to park, but large gaps almost as wide as a motorhome between several of the units.

Very selfish too - and that's probably why it is discouraged. 

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There are so many situations that you really cannot put a rule to it. 

You could be on a car park but not one where you would wan to sit out.

You could be on one where there isn't room to open your door to get the chair out anyway. 

You could equally be on an aire of grass , surrounded by woodland and alone. 

You tend to find more sit out either on the coastal Aires or on grass, we see very few who actually get them out in a standard car park. 

Stenay for example is on hard standing but surrounded by grass and water so plenty of room to sit out but no necessarily next to the van.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

My interpretation of a french aire is that they are primarily to be used as an overnight stopover, if I were to arrive and not be able to park because other people think they are on a campsite and need the 20 foot rule, I would not be happy at all.
People who want the space of a campsite should go to a campsite, people who want the convenience of somewhere to stop and rest overnight should use aires.
jerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do your research and pick carefully

Good Aire. Chairs out!! 










Bad Aire. Chairs not a chance. Move on. 










In my experience if you hunt the right Aires out, many offer more space than a campsite but you have to look for them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I know the strict interpretation is that parking is allowed and camping is not, certainly that is how parking in Spain works. Strictly anything outside the van can be called camping, even the step and any ramps you might use. I have never seen this enforced but if you are blocking space needed by others it might be. As already stated some Aires would not lend themselves to sitting outside. Those near houses etc. 

Common sense is the rule I apply, Alan.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just try telling the French that Aires are just overnight stopovers.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



erneboy said:


> As far as I know the strict interpretation is that parking is allowed and camping is not, certainly that is how parking in Spain works.


In Spain (and many other countries) this is correct, but not in France.

In the first place, "wild camping" normally is *legal* in France! Exceptions are certain places like in nature protection areas or at historic monuments, and of course places where it is explicitly forbidden by local signs.

Translated to "Aires de stationnement Camping-Car" this means: Unless locally signposted otherwise, there is no maximum stay time limit.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks I understand the logic there
Regards Hazel



Dooney said:


> My interpretation of a french aire is that they are primarily to be used as an overnight stopover, if I were to arrive and not be able to park because other people think they are on a campsite and need the 20 foot rule, I would not be happy at all.
> People who want the space of a campsite should go to a campsite, people who want the convenience of somewhere to stop and rest overnight should use aires.
> jerry


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

See what you mean - thanks for the piccies
Regards Hazel



barryd said:


> Do your research and pick carefully
> 
> Good Aire. Chairs out!!
> 
> ...


----------

